# Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need?????



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

I have jetta smoked e-codes and I would like to know what kit works with the e-codes. Meaning the bulb H4,H7, 9004, 9006...i am not sure what do get and what will work with the E-CODES HELP


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

You need an H4 bulb. i would highly recomend getting the http://www.autolamps-online.com hy/low kit for the H4. do a seach on Gaki he has the 4100k kit and its incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (98silverGTIVR6)*

Bink, check your other thread in the MK3 forum I posted the link to Gaki's thread about the Jetta ecode HID's in there.


[Modified by turboit, 4:44 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (turboit)*

I was more thinking about getting the h4 6000k from http://www.xenondepot.com anybody have any experience with phillips HID's. Also I dont have the smoked e-codes yet I should be getting them this weekend. But ecods work with hids. Also is it going to go to the factory harness then to the e-codes harness and then thats going to go to the HID's? Im just a little confused on the hearness situation and how everything is going to plug in? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 96jettabink, 4:14 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

http://www.xenondepot.com are a great company to deal with also, except, I am not sure if they have an H4 hy/low kit.
A regular H4 HID kit willhave no high beams. The http://www.autolamps-online.com hy/low kit will allow you to keep your high beams.


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (Bora20)*

ok can somebody tell me how all the harness stuff works out??? So it would go factory harness to the e-code harness and then to the hid harness and everythinng would work out? im just confused
Also what lights work for jetta smoked e-codes? Just the h4... thats what they are called?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

From what I understand from reading the H4 hy/lo kit on autolamps.com site is that it is a plug n play deal. The H4 HID use the same size bulb as normal hid so there is nothing to retrofit. The same deal with the actual wiring harness.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (turboit)*

hy/low
Xenondepot does not offer the highbeam/lowbeam technology needed to correctly do H4 HID retrofits. If you buy from them, it will be like you are driving around with your brights on the entire time and blinding people. 
Wiring is straight PnP. You only have to create a hole in the back of the headlamp cover to run the HID bulb wire into. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for autolamps


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (germanrox)*

So the only way I can get my high and low to work is I need a hy/lo kit? Now is that just one bulb? Also do they make a h4 6000k kit i like the blue for than the 4100k white


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So the only way I can get my high and low to work is I need a hy/lo kit? Now is that just one bulb? Also do they make a h4 6000k kit i like the blue for than the 4100k white[HR][/HR]​Yea, I agree with Dan and Sean. 
With H4's I'd say you're going to have to go with the Hylow kit from autolamps only b/c like one of those guys said it will be like driving around with your highs on all day/night.
The e-codes are a pretty good choice to go HID with but that right side cutoff that I keep raving about...it's kinda high-and not really meant for HID's. But besides that it's a good housing and def go with that damn H4 hylow kit if you want to do it right.
A bit more smack but if this statement is true 100% of the time in any business it's this one...oh, and that statement would be, You get what you pay for.
Always. If it's inexpensive and new..there's a catch.
Enjoy dude!!!
Later,


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

I have a euro switch so i dont have to have my lights on all the time...also do they make a hy/lo 6000k hid kit


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]With H4's I'd say you're going to have to go with the Hylow kit from autolamps only b/c like one of those guys said it will be like driving around with your highs on all day/night.[HR][/HR]​Actually a Hi/Lo kit will have exactly the same low beam pattern as a regular H4 kit. It will not make your car seem as though the high beams are on all the time. Any decent H4 kit (with or without Hi/Lo function) will have a reflector on the bottom of the bulb that keeps the light from bouncing off the bottom of the light housing and up into peoples eyes. The only difference with Hi/Lo kits is that reflector is moveable, when you hit the highbeams, that reflector moves out of the way, allowing the light to hit the bottom of the headlight housing, thereby casting the light out higher giving you a highbeam function.
I would still reccomend that for your application you use a Hi/Lo kit, as a regular H4 kit would get rid of your highbeams, which you should still have for safety reasons. If you had a seperate high beam, then the Hi/Lo kit would not be nessissary.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (VRado6)*

I think Mike you are right when you say every decent h4 HID kit will have some sort of reflector. Just make sure that the kit you get is based on a d2r HID capsule then. That's the shield you are talking about, right Mike?
I think the problem here is that too many retrofit companies like to just sell you any bulb but don't care if they are going into a projector or reflector and leave you to blind people in the meantime. 
Anyway, make sure to tell them you want the H4 bulb with the shield or a d2r format.
B/c if not, it will be sortof like driving around with your high beams on all day/night.
When running with a reflector meant for lows and highs if that focal point is off and/or too much light is coming out of that area it's going to project light out of the reflector like a high beam would.
That's what I meant when I responded that comment. But I understand what you are saying too Mike.
Later,


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

I though auto lamps only uses D2S capsules on their kits?
EDIT
: Never mind.. read wrong!!
they sau
*Only D2R/D2S envelopes used in all our kits. * 



[Modified by robin_lantigua, 12:29 PM 10-18-2002]


----------



## vdubVR6-Munich (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

I too have a question. I recently installed the Hella Dual Rounds, and I'm running the H4's. Will the euro switch allow the high hy/low beams, to be on at the same time, or do I have to purchase the kit also? Thanx for the help. 
This site ROCKS!!...........








Dan...FAR4NGN


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (vdubVR6-Munich)*

Hella Dual rounds use H1 bulbs for the low beams and H7 for the highs.
YOu will require an H1 HID kit for this application.
To get the highs to stay on with the lows, you will require a jumper on the relay block. Do a search, it is very easy to do.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have jetta smoked e-codes and I would like to know what kit works with the e-codes. Meaning the bulb H4,H7, 9004, 9006...i am not sure what do get and what will work with the E-CODES HELP[HR][/HR]​Once again there is a FAQ post on this, the Jetta Mk3 (Vento) uses the same regardless if smoked or clear headlight (e-codes).


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

Nater I think this is the shield he is talking about








That plastic piece that the wire is running through is the "shield" that eliminates the High beam function. You would use this bulb for an Abt dual round setup. 
For the hy/low setup, the shield is much larger and has a hole in a spot of the bottom of the shield. When high beam is activated, the bulb moves back into the base, exposing the focal point over the hole, enabling the highbeam function http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still D2S bulbs though


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hella Dual rounds use H1 bulbs for the low beams and H7 for the highs.
YOu will require an H1 HID kit for this application.
To get the highs to stay on with the lows, you will require a jumper on the relay block. Do a search, it is very easy to do.[HR][/HR]​Dan, 
Not trying to be a little bitch here but don't the highs use H3's in the HDR's????
I'm almost positive.
But then again, maybe I'm a tard.
Who knows...
Honestly, I'm almost certain they are H3's.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater I think this is the shield he is talking about








That plastic piece that the wire is running through is the "shield" that eliminates the High beam function. You would use this bulb for an Abt dual round setup. 
For the hy/low setup, the shield is much larger and has a hole in a spot of the bottom of the shield. When high beam is activated, the bulb moves back into the base, exposing the focal point over the hole, enabling the highbeam function http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still D2S bulbs though







[HR][/HR]​Thanks dude,
I was thinking about the normal shield on a d2r bulb.
The one pictured is massive!!! Looks like it'll make a pretty big difference...
Hopefully. 
Def will help cut back on glare!
Later,


----------



## vdubVR6-Munich (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (96jettabink)*



> Hella Dual rounds use H1 bulbs for the low beams and H7 for the highs.
> YOu will require an H1 HID kit for this application.
> To get the highs to stay on with the lows, you will require a jumper on the relay block. Do a search, it is very easy to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (vdubVR6-Munich)*

What is the dif between Auto lamps shield. 
this is what Nick told about his shield...
"it has 5 axis which have to be machined to within 0.15mm from a solid billet of alloy."
Can some one explain the 5 axis thing... ?









and this one









Also the auto lamps hylow shield looks like the G-garage one...



[Modified by robin_lantigua, 9:41 AM 10-19-2002]


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

quote:[HR][/HR]What is the dif between Auto lamps shield. 
this is what Nick told about his shield...
"it has 5 axis which have to be machined to within 0.15mm from a solid billet of alloy."
Can some one explain the 5 axis thing... ?
[HR][/HR]​Robin, the "axis" thing is the way the part is machined. Are you sure he said 0.15 mm, because that's a big tolerance to hold (.001 mm = .0003937 in). That's .060 in, which really isn't too precise. This part could be made on a machine with only 4 axis machining capability, but if he has a 5 axis machine, more power to him








The adaptors I make are within .0003 in, plus or minus. I feel this necessary because of optical quality and arc aim.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (swingwing205)*

yes he said...
"The second point is that each of these adaptors has 5 axis which have to be machined to within 0.15mm from a solid billet of alloy. "
By the way... I not saying this is wrong.. I just trying to understand more about all this.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dan, 
Not trying to be a little bitch here but don't the highs use H3's in the HDR's????
I'm almost positive.
But then again, maybe I'm a tard.
Who knows...
Honestly, I'm almost certain they are H3's.
Later,[HR][/HR]​They might be Nate. I am not sure since I haven't updated my bulbs at all. I will check today. HIDs going in today. Pix to follow.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Getting HID's for my Jetta smoked e-codes... what bulb do I need????? (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not trying to be a little bitch here but don't the highs use H3's in the HDR's????
I'm almost positive.
But then again, maybe I'm a tard.
Who knows...
Honestly, I'm almost certain they are H3's.
Later,[HR][/HR]​
Correct! As the H7 was not even available out there when the dual rounds came out, H7 is a rel. new bulb!


----------



## VR6please12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice, I just bought e-codes for my jetta and was wondering what was the correct HID bulbs and kit for them. :thumbup: to this thread


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Read Thinking of converting to HID?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

haha..this thread is almost a decade old.:thumbup:


----------

